# Mouldy Egg



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Heya guys, yet another unsuccesful start to breeding season lol...
One mouldy egg and one egg that looks like it might be infertile...
Both from a first time female though so we'll see what comes of my other lady


----------



## HugeHalford (Jan 16, 2010)

Fingers crossed for your next batch:crazy:


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

get youself some mycill foot powder and brush a little over the eggs at first sign of mould sorts it right out...:2thumb:


----------

